# Sticky  Introverted Thinking



## Eren Jaegerbomb

What activities stimulate Ti, or Te?


----------



## Conterphobia

Lemmy said:


> What activities stimulate Ti, or Te?


That depends if they are healthy or not.

Intuition is associated with thinking. In a healthy Ti, it is their intuition that stimulates them. In a Te, it is their experience that stimulates them.

Of course we can't really have this conversation without talking about what you mean by stimulation.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Quick said:


> That depends if they are healthy or not.
> 
> Intuition is associated with thinking. In a healthy Ti, it is their intuition that stimulates them. In a Te, it is their experience that stimulates them.
> 
> Of course we can't really have this conversation without talking about what you mean by stimulation.


Lol, by 'stimulation' I meant things like puzzles and whatnot.


----------



## G.13

Core_Create said:


> I don't understand. I absolutely would not plan everything out.. I would not plan anything out, and if I did, how would I even decide or set it in action...? Everything else I can understand, except this.. am I reading it wrong? I don't suggest everything would match me here, obviously, but this is just vastly not me. Maybe I am being stupid though..


It's more TiDom. I do not plan except when I want to be competent. It's the difference between the _essential need_, and the _competency need_.


----------



## cristoph126

Something to think about


----------



## cristoph126

:wink:


----------



## Handsome Dyke

Creator 22 said:


> What activities stimulate Ti, or Te?


 I am a Ti-dom and I enjoy logic puzzles, reading clear, comprehensive, and well-composed lines of reasoning, and science fiction that is focused on action and environment (not people and dialogue), especially foreign physical environments like alien planets.


----------

